# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Ошибка: обнаружено нарушение целостности системы

## Рутул

С 01.02.2021 фирма 1 С запустила новый вид какой для обнаружения ломанных версий. Как решить проблемы с ошибкой "Обнаружено нарушение целостности системы"

----------


## alexandr_ll

> С 01.02.2021 фирма 1 С запустила новый вид какой для обнаружения ломанных версий. Как решить проблемы с ошибкой "Обнаружено нарушение целостности системы"


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....%D1%83!/page46

----------


## olenaOLGAFUTUR

Добрый день! У меня такая же проблема! По этой ссылке скачала платформу 8.3.18.1289 от 12.01.2021, установила репак, 
но все-равно выкидывает сообщение "Обнаружено нарушение целостности системы"! Как можно исправить,подскажите,плиз!

----------


## dmikds

Там есть инструкция

Универсальное средство лечения Mimo-UniDll (mimo-dll, UniDll) для всех х86\х64 платформ, текущих и возможно будущих V.3 с инструкцией

----------


## condor3000

А как быть с portable версией?

----------


## Oksanabux

Инструкция не помогла. Сначала я сделал как там написано, и выгрузил файл из архива в папку bin, однако файлов стало 2. Он не заменился, т.к. имя его отличное от имени архива. Затем я заменил тот файл с именем на файл из архива-программа не запускается, ищи мол проблему в инете.Затем я восстановил файлы из корзины и у меня теперь их много, но при запуске программы идет 3 сек загрузка и всё. Платформа не заводится.

----------


## olenaOLGAFUTUR

> Там есть инструкция
> 
> Универсальное средство лечения Mimo-UniDll (mimo-dll, UniDll) для всех х86\х64 платформ, текущих и возможно будущих V.3 с инструкцией


Мне помогло! Сообщение "Обнаружено нарушение целостности..." перестало выходить,спасибо!

----------


## Oksanabux

напишите, мне, пожалуйста, в личку как пошагово это сделать? 1057788@bk.ru

----------


## Konor18

https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post620239

----------


## adn1

> А как быть с portable версией?


Сейчас пока нет решения для "лечения" portable версии?

----------


## Yurigg777

Всё заработало! Спасибо большое автору "Mimo-UniDll_v3". Низкий поклон!
Установил оф. версию 8.3.18.1289, удалил отлом, заменил-добавил файлы. Всё!

----------


## ikh22

> Всё заработало! Спасибо большое автору "Mimo-UniDll_v3". Низкий поклон!
> Установил оф. версию 8.3.18.1289, удалил отлом, заменил-добавил файлы. Всё!


Что такое отлом?

----------


## Yurigg777

> Что такое отлом?


репак

----------

ikh22 (20.02.2021)

----------

